# le creuset griddle



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

I recently purchased a le creuset griddle from a car boot sale.

The griddle is most unusual. it is domed shaped, round, and sits on its own stand. it is aprox 100mm high and approx 350mm wide.

I have reserched the internet but can't find any details on this item.

Could anyone let me know what the griddle is used for and how to use it?

I can e-mail pictures of the griddle to you.

Many thanks for your help.

Anthony


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I just visited the website and looks like from what you are saying you could grill anything from grilled cheese sandwiches to Tuna steaks.As far as use I suppose you heat the large element on your oven or one burner if you have a gas fired stove place the grill on it, wait for it to get hot and place your food on it.Basically just like using a cast iron skillet no different from any other pan you would use I don't guess. Maybe someone will post that has one and can tell you more.

Best Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Thankyou very much for you time it is very much apreciated.

Anthony


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Hi Nico,

Would it be possible to post a picture of the griddle?

I dont seem to have the facility to add a picture.

I think this may help to identify the griddle.

many thanks,

Anthony


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Heres the link to the website http://store.kitchenhut.com

Best Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Rook,

I have searched the site but there is nothing like it on the site at all.

I am begining to wonder whether this is a le creuset item after all.

Both the cast iron circular stand and the cast iron circular griddle are both cast (embosed) with the name Le creuset.

i just cant find one detailed anywhere.

Thanks for your time and support.

Anthony.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Is it one of these? http://www.lecreuset.com/usa/product...php?range_id=5


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Thanks free Rider,

The lecrueset usa web site seems to down at the moment.

I will try later and let you know how i get on.

Thanks for you help.

Anthony.


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Hi Free Rider,

No i am sorry but it is not any of the griddles on the web page.

If you know how i can post a picture or if i could send you a picture i think that it may help to actualy see the item.

Thank you very much for your time and effort it is very much apreciated.

Regards,

Anthony


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

There is a way to post pics onto Imageshack and then refer them over here. First, you upload the pic to Imageshack (or something similar) and then you use the URL they give you to post the image here. It's all free. http://www.imageshack.com/


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Thanks again Free Rider,

If anyone could identify the item and let me know what is used for i would be very greatfull.

Click on the link to view the pictures.

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2659/3180/320/DSC01425.jpg

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2659/3180/320/DSC01424.jpg

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2659/3180/320/DSC01426.jpg

Thankyou again Free Rider,

Your help and support is very much apreciated.

Anthony.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I was given a device something similar to this but definately not Le Creuset. Mine is a two piece cast aluminum thing. The base has a trough around it that you fill with water before putting the top grille on. The idea is that fat drippings go into the water bath and don't flare up or smoke allowing you to use it indoors on the stove top. I wonder if this is another version of that?

Jock


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Thanks jock,

There dosn't seem to be any grove on the base part,but the top section has a pronounced dome.

I wonder, as you say,that the fat would run away from the meat making it a more heathy way to griddle.

Thanks for your help.

Anthony.


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Like Jock I was given one as well. Jock, do you use yours as often as I use mine?

Tony


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

No, I used it maybe once or twice but could never get used to it. Maybe if I lived in a studio apartment I would make the effort but only then.

Jock


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Actually then it's yes, I used mine once so I could say I did.

Tony


----------



## le confused (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello anthony,

I am as confused as you (if not more so). Because I too bought a Le Creuset grill at a carboot two days ago and it is exactly the same. I have spent the last two days searching the net and having as little luck as you. 

Imagine my suprise when spotting this post of only two months ago. (Google search - Le Creuset identify - ) :crazy:

I have posted a question with a link to this address on the Le Creuset.co.uk contact page but will have to wait and see if they reply.

I will keep searching as I hope you all will. 

Thanks Jim. UK

P.s. How much did yours cost? I managed to get mine for £1 (hope I haven't been done lol. It would be nice to know how much they were worth............


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

A lot more than a pound Jim. Le Creuset is quite expensive.

Jock


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well as they fond of saying in the UK..50 million frenchmen cant be wrong. Course they didnt number but in the low 40's back when that old phrase was coined. Right old chap? Anyway aint no telling whut it's intended puposes. I seem some dining on sparrows..guts..feathers.. and all on TV one day. They would throw a towel over their heads as they swallowed it whole so they could savor the subtle nuances and such things. That funny shaped grill may involve the eating of whole live monkeys for all I know. Be careful. Cheerio. 

bigwheel


----------



## anthonysummers (May 29, 2006)

Hi jim,

Yep,paid exactly one pound for mine to.

Seems a bit of an odity though.

I have come the conclusion that it can't posibly be a genuine Le Creuset item.

Never the less it would be nice to know how to use it and at only a pound i am sure we have not been done.

As to how much they are worth, your guess is as good as mine.

If it where genuine Le Creuset, i guess you would have to pay at least £60.00 in the shops.

Happy searching, and thanks for your help.

Anthony.


----------

